# Hunting with an 18 inch barrel



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

Hopefully this is a twist on an old beat up question.
I have read a ton of info saying you shouldnt hunt birds in flight with an short barrel. It reduces your ability to aim and track. Fair enough. I have a shotgun for survival its a Rem 870 wing with a 28 inch barrel.
I find the length far to cumbersome to pack around but I would also like to hunt with it if im pressed for food.
Unfortunately im left handed and went with a left handed model so another barrel would cost as much as another shotgun. I can have the current barrel shortened but I dont want to lose that ability to hunt game birds.
I know it would suck to hunt with a short barrel and probably would take some skill. My question is not should i but rather... Is it even possible ?
I have no interest in going back to a right handed gun or different model. I have reasons for my choice.
Thanks!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't think it is so much the length of the barrel rather the choke. Shot patterns would suffer if you shortened the barrel and left it at that. Add a set of screw in chokes and it should solve the patterning issue. Surprise being a leftie you didn't go with the Ithaca 37 or the Browning, since both are bottom eject.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I would pattern the gun at various ranges and determine the best pattern and range. I don't hunt many birds, but I save short barrels for slug and home defense work. If I were to go back to the dove fields I just can't see a short barrel working. If you find a 28" barrel cumbersome I'd recommend limiting your hunting to the meat department at Wal Mart. Maybe it's time to give it up and savor the memories.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

You guys beat me to it, my slug barrel has screw in chokes, I know fully rifled is best for slugs. Years ago before the advent of fully rifled, full choke was said to be best for slugs, times have changed. jmo. I never have patterned my 870 with the different chokes on the slug barrel, good idea, thanks.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I think it's more for the safety of your hunting buddy,especailly in a blind.
A longer barrel has less chance of patterning on your buddies face than the shortie does.

from a guy who had his hat blown off while duck hunting.


----------



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

Haha wow some good replies. Yes at the time I almost went with the ithica not sure why I didnt.
The local gunsmith say they can cut the barrel short. Can a cut barrel like that be threaded for a choke ? If so that would suit me perfectly.
Hehe im thinking of possibility of no walmart meat departments being a available. Lets say its down to starvation and something flies by... Id like to be able to get it. Im in a wide open area so the length of the shotgun isnt as bad as it would be in close quarters but man... Its LONG. Its really not suited to hoofing it through the woods as it would get snagged on everything.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

It would be cheaper to just buy a shorter barrel than to cut and thread a choke in.


----------



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

A short barrel closest ive found is 400 dollars. The gunshop says they can cut the barrel for free. Mostly because I pretty much live in the shop lol.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Wrong barrel length & wrong type choke.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Don't hunt birds, raise them


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Jeep said:


> Don't hunt birds, raise them


Why not both!


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Yeah that works too


----------



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

Haha yeah id like to do both as well. (Hunt and raise birds)


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm not at all experienced in duck hunting... but an 18 inch barrel would still be good to shoot these Canada Geese on the ground during SHTF right? 
Stupid Canada Geese walk across streets in JAX when they can fly across here.


----------



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

LoL could probably get canada geese by throwing a stone at them. Pretty tastey.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I never had a problem with my O/U 20 ga. with 26" barrels, IMP/Mod choke to hunt any game. I shot trap, skeet, rabbits, quail, pheasant and ducks. I got my first deer back in Ohio with that 20ga. shooting slugs, but I didn't try to shoot at unreal ranges either. Know your weapon and the right ammo, and practice, then practice some more.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> You guys beat me to it, my slug barrel has screw in chokes, I know fully rifled is best for slugs. Years ago before the advent of fully rifled, full choke was said to be best for slugs, times have changed. jmo. I never have patterned my 870 with the different chokes on the slug barrel, good idea, thanks.


Full NADA for slugs. I have a 50s Model 37 deerslayer that has put foster slugs in deer at 100 yds, one shot both lungs. You had to pattern MANY brands of slugs to do this, federal and remington were the best. That was a 26" open bore barrel. I also have a 28" mod for birds and bunnies/squriells.


----------

